# Unschärfe bei WQHD Monitoren. Gibt es Mittel dagegen?



## Padawan (25. September 2016)

*Unschärfe bei WQHD Monitoren. Gibt es Mittel dagegen?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir für die Arbeit mit Photoshop als Hauptmonitor einen 24" mit WQHD (*BenQ BL2420PT*) besorgen lassen, leider kommt es bei dem Monitor gerade bei Schriften zu einer extremen Unschärfe. 
An sich ist dies allerdings nur bei jeglicher Schrift die im Zusammenhang mit Windows dargestellt wird. Eventuelle Textelemente  wie das Bildschirm Menü etc werden gestochen scharf dargestellt, so wie ich es erwartet habe. 

Ich habe bereits etwaige Skallierungen durchgeführt die allerdings kaum bis gar nicht geholfen haben. Die Photoshop Elemente habe ich auf die richtige Größe bekommen. Aber auch mit ein paar Nachteilen, so wird ein Beispielsweiße Bild mit Full HD ebenfalls zu groß dargestellt. 

Habt ihr eine Idee, ob ich etwas falsch konfiguriert habe oder eventuell eine Lösung wie ich es scharf hin bekomme. Oder soll ich meinen Chef bitten ihn wieder weg zu schicken?

Mein System:

Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
I7 6700k
GTX 970 von MSI
16 GB Ram
512 GB SSD
1 TB HDD

Win 10

Gruß Padawan


----------



## flotus1 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Unschärfe bei WQHD Monitoren. Gibt es Mittel dagegen?*



> so wird ein Beispielsweiße Bild mit Full HD ebenfalls zu groß dargestellt


Bitte nicht beißen falls die Frage zu offensichtlich ist: Du hast am PC schon die native Auflösung des Bildschirms eingestellt?
Soweit ich weiß unterstützt Photoshop die Skalierung unter Windows immer noch nicht richtig. Musst du unbedingt skalieren?


----------



## Padawan (25. September 2016)

*AW: Unschärfe bei WQHD Monitoren. Gibt es Mittel dagegen?*

Ja die Auflösung ist auf 2560x1440 also die empfohlene Einstellung. An sich müsste man nicht skalieren wenn man nichts lesen will. Allerdings werden bei keiner skalierung Texte und Elemente viel zu klein dargestellt.

Um die Skalierung kommt man also nicht drum rum. Ich versuche gleich mal das irgendwie Bildlich einzufangen.


----------



## IronAngel (25. September 2016)

*AW: Unschärfe bei WQHD Monitoren. Gibt es Mittel dagegen?*

Rechtsklick auf die exe oder Verknüpfung/Eigenschaften/Kompalität/Skalierung bei hohen DPI Werten deaktivieren, problem gelöst. 

Leider werden viele Programme nicht anständig skaliert, so entsteht das Problem der Unschärfe. Also muss man es ausschalten, eine andere Lösung ist mir noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## claster17 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Unschärfe bei WQHD Monitoren. Gibt es Mittel dagegen?*

Darf ich fragen, wieso du dir einen für diese Auflösung so kleinen Bildschirm geholt hast? Ich empfinde 27" für diese Auflösung als ideal und Skalierung ist auch nicht nötig.


----------



## Padawan (25. September 2016)

*AW: Unschärfe bei WQHD Monitoren. Gibt es Mittel dagegen?*

Hmm... das  mit dem deaktivieren der Skalierung behebt zwar das Problem mit der Bildgröße des Full HD Bildes allerdings ist es dann kaum möglich mit Photoshop zu arbeiten aufrgund der winzigen Reiter und den restlichen Elementen. 
Den 24" WQHD Bildschirm habe ich gewählt da er gute Rezensionen hatte und ebenfalls alle ergonomischen Mittel um ein anegnehmes Arbeiten zu gewärleiten.  Und da ich immer mit 2 Bildschirmen arbeite und nicht so viel Platz auf dem Schreibtisch habe. Ein Bildschirm für Photoshop der ander für Bridge um die jeweiligen Ressourcen immer im Auge zu haben.

Meint ihr der Wechsel zu einem WQHD BIldschirm in 27" wäre von der Qualität gut oder eher zurück zu 24" Full HD?


----------



## HisN (25. September 2016)

*AW: Unschärfe bei WQHD Monitoren. Gibt es Mittel dagegen?*

Du kannst in PS (aktuelle Version vorausgesetzt) die Menü-Elemente auf 200% vergrößern.

Adobe Photoshop 200% UI-Skalierung fur HD-Displays - Mehr-Online.Info

Ich hab das so gelöst:
2560x1600: 30"
3820x2160: 40"

Und schon braucht man weder die Fonts, nocht die Bedien-Elemente von PS skalieren. Weil man ca. 100PPI bequem lesen kann.


----------



## Padawan (25. September 2016)

*AW: Unschärfe bei WQHD Monitoren. Gibt es Mittel dagegen?*

Das mit der 200% Skalierung in Photoshop funktioniert tatsächlich ganz gut besser wäre natürlich so 150% aber arbeiten lässt es sich damit auf jeden Fall. 

Jetzt bleibt nur die Frage wie man es schaffen kann das auch Texte im Browser/in der nromalen Windows Strucktur  lesbar sind. Ist dies möglich oder lieber ein WQHD Bildschrim in 27" /30 " besorgen lassen.


----------



## HisN (25. September 2016)

*AW: Unschärfe bei WQHD Monitoren. Gibt es Mittel dagegen?*

Den Browser skalierst Du genau so wie Photoshop

CTRL +/- (oder Mausrad) und Null auf dem 10er für Normal.
Der merkt sich das auch (ich glaub sogar für jede Webseite, bin mir aber nicht sicher)


----------



## Padawan (25. September 2016)

*AW: Unschärfe bei WQHD Monitoren. Gibt es Mittel dagegen?*

Ich habe gerade bei einem anderem BENQ Monitor (27" WQHD) gelesen das ebenfalls ein unscharfes Bild kam allerdings nur über DVI und über HDMI war es scharf. Könnte dies auch auf den 24" zutreffen? da ich ihn ebenfalls über DVI angeschlossen habe.


----------



## HisN (25. September 2016)

*AW: Unschärfe bei WQHD Monitoren. Gibt es Mittel dagegen?*

Halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Warum sollte ein Computer-Anschluss ein verwascheneres Bild liefern als Wohnzimmer-Tech, BESONDERS wenn man bedenkt dass die Übertragungsart bei beiden digital ist. 
Unschärfe kann also nur vom Panel an sich (bzw. einer Einstellung vom Monitor) kommen, oder von einer Einstellung im OS/Programm, aber nicht durch den Übertragungsweg, wenn man zugrunde legt, dass der User es schafft die Auflösung vernünftig einzustellen. Die Analog-Zeiten sind vorbei.


----------



## flotus1 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Unschärfe bei WQHD Monitoren. Gibt es Mittel dagegen?*



> BESONDERS wenn man bedenkt dass die Übertragungsart bei beiden digital ist.



Ist sie das zwangsläufig? Korrigiere mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege, das ist nicht mein Spezialgebiet. Aber Je nach Pinbelegung überträgt doch auch DVI nur ein analoges Signal.


----------



## HisN (25. September 2016)

*AW: Unschärfe bei WQHD Monitoren. Gibt es Mittel dagegen?*

Am DVI-Anschluss der Graka liegt teilweise ein analoges Signal mit an, das einen analogen Monitor über VGA zugeführt werden könnte. Aber nicht über DVI.


----------

